# OFA info



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think it does indeed mean ages of the dog - but in months, thus making the info more precise.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I found a page on Esmond Rottweilers website to be very helpful and easy to understand. I am not affiliated with the site in any way, but this page really clarified things for me . The page is titled
"Interpreting Health Clearance Certificates" Go to Favorite Links, and then Health Information to find the page.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

JJane said:


> As I research various things on the OFA site I see "age" in a column between test date and OFA #. As some of the ages are 54, 26, 34 that cannot mean the ages of the dogs! Any idea to what the age number refers?


Age of the dog in months at the time the test was done


----------

